
We need to talk about carbon - jsingleton
https://news.shopify.com/we-need-to-talk-about-carbon#
======
jsingleton
TL;DR: Shopify commits to spending at least $5 million USD annually to fight
for our environment.

See also:
[https://www.shopify.com/about/environment](https://www.shopify.com/about/environment)

